# Airprint et Airport Express?



## francois.jardin (17 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous!

Je tente d'imprimer un document depuis mon iPad sur une imprimante epson connectée via airport express en wifi, mais elle n'est pas reconnu par AirPrint? Apple serait incompatible avec Apple ou je deviens fou?

Merci


----------



## Five 4 U (14 Septembre 2011)

francois.jardin a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> Je tente d'imprimer un document depuis mon iPad sur une imprimante epson connectée via airport express en wifi, mais elle n'est pas reconnu par AirPrint? Apple serait incompatible avec Apple ou je deviens fou?
> 
> Merci



AirPrint ne concerne pour l'instant qu'une poignée d'imprimantes HP; la connexion sur une borne Airport rend l'imprimante disponible aux ordinateurs du réseau, mais pas aux iPhone/iPad.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux essayer ça : 
http://netputing.com/airprintactivator/
ça fonctionne pour une imprimante partagée connectée en USB sur mon iMac


----------



## v4llier (27 Octobre 2011)

Encore un truc debile de la part d'apple. Quelquun sait si ils vont change ,de politique et bientot nous permettre dimprimer via airport ??? Pcq la commence a en avoir marre d'Apple


----------



## Bibibook (31 Octobre 2011)

salut !

je te confirme que ça fonctionne avec une Airport Express ;-)

il faut que tu utilises Airprint Activator (pour ma part la version bêta 2.1).

1/ Vérifie que ton imprimante est bien branchée et bien configurée dans l'utilitaire airport et que tu disposes bien du dernier firmware de la borne (7.5.2)
2/ Si tu as un Mac qui reste souvent allumé, alors je te conseille de faire le reste de la manip sur celui ci : > Préférence Système > Imprimantes > coche la case "partager cette imprimante sur le réseau"
3/ Lance Airprint Activator > Share On (dans les réglages avancés, il ajoute par défaut "Airprint" devant le nom de l'imprimante libre à toi de le laisser ou de l'enlever ;-)) > Close

Maintenant vérifie avec un iDevice que ton imprimante apparaisse bien dans le champ "Sélection du menu imprimer"

Si ça ne marche pas, essaye simplement de supprimer et de remettre l'imprimante dans les préférences système sans toucher à Airprint Activator et bien entendu de cocher le partage réseau ;-)

Pour tes autres macs, il suffit simplement d'ajouter l'imprimante de la borne et non pas celle qui est partagée par ton premier mac et il ne faut pas activer le partage réseau de l'imprimante sur tes autres macs ;-)

Voilà j'espère que ça marchera de ton côté ;-)

A+ et tenez moi au jus si tout fonctionne !


----------



## dzour (6 Mars 2014)

Salut !
Je suis sous Mac OS 10.5 (eh oui ça fait vieux  ) 
Il n'y a pas de version d'Airprint Activator pour cette version là, je crois. Y a-t-il une autre solution pour créer un réseau imprimante avec la Borne Airport Express, de sorte qu'il soit assimilable avec mon iPad ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## dzour (12 Mars 2014)

J'ai trouvé  : pour ceux qui chercheraient à l'avenir : il faut utiliser Printopia.


----------

